# continental virgins!



## Arrochar (Sep 6, 2009)

We are visiting Grmany nr Dutch border and Holland itself in January, travelling via France and Belgium, we are first timers taking our autotrail tracker abroad with 3 dogs, we require help with all aspects of travelling abroad from basic info headlight beam deflectors through to campsites open in Jan. All help would be appreciated thanks.
Dougie & Ann
dougiecabarfeidh (at) hotmail (dot) com


Mod Note.

Email address fudged to fool the spybots.

Zeb.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having travelled as many of us have, for many years around most countries in Europe, may I reassure you that wherever you are, people are the same. If you have any kind of problem, just ask for help. It has been my good fortune to break down in most parts of France, Spain and Germany and a simple phone call to your breakdown people will resolve any problem.
Driving on the right? Take it really easy for the first half hour and let everyone pass you, after that you should have few problems except at roundabouts which work backwards and on occasions can have right of way reversed.
I would be more concerned about the palaver of getting my dogs certificated and finding the proper places for getting it done.
I have no doubt that you will have a great time, meet new situations and return with a wealth of stories to tell.
Alan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You could do well to have a browse through the forum we're in now (Continental Touring Info), as well as a look in the forum that contains Members' Guides http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Also have a look at the campsite database / map http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map for the specific areas you're interested in.

You might do better asking individual questions after you've looked through those things. I think your original enquiry is a little bit general.

I do have an introductory guide to motorhoming on the continent in production, but it's going to be a while before it's ready.

Also have a look on the Caravan Club website - I seem to remember there was some information there.

Gerald


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As rosalan says,plus,beware in the morning when setting off,that you remember to drive on the right,also,if you have to turn around,ie,back into a side street,make sure you again get back onto the right side when coming out. Over the years,i have noticed that this is a problem with lads starting out,stay well,stay lucky,HAVE FUN.
Jented.
PS.As regards the dogs,if you look on the Forum "Pets" there are lists of vets and the proceedures that cover all your needs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Gerald and Jented said - the Members Motorhoming Guides are particularly useful, and all prepared by our own members.










Further to Jented's warning, the one that used to catch me was after filling up with fuel or visiting a supermarket etc..

It's such a mundane and routine activity that you drive out with your mind in neutral (or working out the conversion from Euro's to pounds) and suddenly realise that everyone else is on the wrong side of the road. 8O :roll:

Wear your watch on the wrong wrist for a day or two. It's such a weird feeling that it constantly reminds you, and helps guide you round the traffic islands - just follow the watch (assuming it is now on the right wrist!).

Having said all that, relax! Motorhoming sur Le Continent is much easier than here. Take your time and don't drive more than 150 - 200 miles in a day and you will be like pigs in merde!

Dave


----------



## Arrochar (Sep 6, 2009)

*thanks for help*

Thanks everyone for your replies, i'm going to knuckle down and learn as muchas poss asap, anyone know of any sites open in Jan in Holland?


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: thanks for help*



Arrochar said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, i'm going to knuckle down and learn as muchas poss asap, anyone know of any sites open in Jan in Holland?


Go to Vicarious Books; buy yourself an ACSI guide and, if you have a laptop that plays DVDs, the ACSI DVD. You can ask the DVD just to show the sites that are open in January and then examine the ones in the interesting areas for their facilities.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

